# one other question about colonoscopy



## Guest (Jul 6, 2000)

some people think that the prep is the worst, what do you mean by that? Ill be having it in about 2 weeks, is it really bad? What are you supposed to do? Do you wear underwear during the colonoscopy? I would think no, but Im going to have my period


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

lareina, the prep cleans you out. The prep I took both times, I had to mix with a gallon of water and drink an eight once glass every 15 minutes. It was oily kindof and hard to swallow and when it kicked in my gut would make a noise and then you better be on the throne. Take a book into the bathroom with you as you will be there for awhile.







It isn't the end of the world though and you'll do fine. The other question I can't answer being male. I would ask questions to your doc about any concerns beforehand and relax as much as possible and it will go smoother for you. There are a couple different kinds of preps and you might want to ask about them.------------------ http://www.ibshealth.com/ [This message has been edited by eric (edited 07-06-2000).]


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2000)

I guess if you are going to be mensturating at the time of the test, just wear a tampon, and just let the doctor know, you should not feel embarresed. All the different questions I have asked the doctor never embarresed me, in fact I might have embarresed them.







After seeing so many doctors, etc...a person learns to be very open with them after a while.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2000)

For me, the prep was bad because I have a fissure and hemorrhoids. they get very sore from all the trips to the bathroom over a period of hours. I'd like to know what the other prep methods are.


----------



## Proud_Canadian (Jun 22, 2000)

You will not be permitted to wear anything but a gown, so be prepared. Just wear a tampon, if you change it right before you go in, then it shouldn't be a problem. You can tell your doctor if you are concerned/embarassed, but I am sure you will not be the first woman to ever have the procedure while menstrating.As for the preparation. I never had a colonoscopy, only a sigmoidoscopy which does not require cleansing. I did however have a barium enema which I did have to do the cleansing. It was quite an ordeal. I was expecting to be sick as soon as I took it so I stuck close to the bathroom, but it took a few hours to work. Once it did though, I didn't stop, all through the night and even when I got to the hospital the next morning. It was a lot more than I excpected. I didn't sleep much that night though. I had never gone that much in my life and it was A LOT. Don't plan anything big for that night. hope it all goes well.


----------



## maggiew (Jul 3, 1999)

The prep is bad! But you DO feel good when it is done, all cleaned out, and the IBS symptoms seem all better for a day. Just plan on spending all day on prep day and proceedure day hogging the bathroom. As for the period issue, I had 2 rectal surgeries (hemmorhoids/fissure/prolapsed rectum first, then anal fistula a month later (abcess from 1st surgery)) then a colonoscopy all with tampons in. My colorectal surgeon must think I live in the things. Ahahahah. It is not so bad. I found that less embarrasing than the idea of the doc checking out the butt! Maggie


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2000)

I just had my first colonoscopy today. My prep was a liquid diet for one day and 45ml of Fleet Phospho-soda the day before and 45ml of the same the morning of the procedure. I was terrified but I am glad I went on discussion groups like this one and read all about others experiences. I was going to cancel my procedure because I was so terrified but I knew I was going to be medicated so I got all my courage and went in. They let you keep your bra on and don't forget to take warm socks since the procedure room will be very cold. All my nurses were female so I was very comfortable and I was out of there in an hour.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2000)

Hi there!! Well, I can answer both questions and make you feel better in the process!!!!First, I had my period last Friday when I had my colonoscopy done, AND since I had recently (11 days prior) had a surgery for vaginal cancer I was on pelvic rest...so no tampons. I got my period at 11:00 pm after most of my prep was over so I was NOT going to cancel for ANY reason. I called the hospital where mine was done at 5:00am on the morning of the test and asked what I should do. They gave me a pad like they use after surgeries before you are awake enough to put underwear on. It was a little weird but they (believe it or not)DO NOT GO ANYWHERE EVEN CLOSE to "that" area. Feel better now?? I will give you one major tip. Crisco... buy a small container of it and after the first bowel movement you have use it every single time you go. It will help protect your skin from the burning and since it's dye and perfume free it won't burn... I promise this will help at least a little. Also... no matter what you are going to be so nervous about the test that you won't care about the period thing. Bring someone supportive to keep you calm and when it's over it's over and you'll be glad you did it even though it is a pain.Oh... I did the gallon prep thing too. It's really hard to get through it but my husband kept telling me how far through it i had gotten and it really helped. But, it is awful tasting stuff.Good luck. Hope this helped. Aimee


----------

